# It's finally working



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I had always promised myself that I would never pay money to lose weight. However, after 7 years of continuing to get bigger despite my best efforts, I joined Weight Watchers. I have a friend at church who has lost 60 pounds and is still losing, so I decided to give it a try. I am happy to report that, as of last night, I am down 14.4 pounds. WooHoo!


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

good for you! what ever it takes. pam


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Woo Hoo! That's great! 

Cindyc.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

What is your average weight loss for a week? I've been off my diet for months now and I'm about ready to start a new one.

Nomad


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I've been averaging just a little over a pound a week. People with more weight to lose seem to lose more, but I only have maybe 15 or so pounds left to lose.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

mammabooh said:


> I've been averaging just a little over a pound a week. People with more weight to lose seem to lose more, but I only have maybe 15 or so pounds left to lose.


Maybe I'll look into it. I'd like to lose 40 pounds.

Nomad


----------

